

Feds go overboard in prosecuting information activist (2012) - proksoup
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/09/feds-go-overboard-in-prosecuting-information-activist/

======
fnordfnordfnord
It's nice that we're all upset and making a fuss about the conditions leading
to Aaron Schwartz's demise (both the mental health one, and the US Gov.
Judiciary one). But the truth of the matter is that most of us have followed
these issues in the news, and failed to even attempt to do anything (even
trivial action) with respect to situations like this one; which are obviously
absurd, especially including Aaron Schwartz's. We're all far too complacent,
and cowardly; and if we can't manage to sort this kind of crap out, we
probably don't deserve the company of people like him.

------
anoncow
People go overboard punishing other people. Nobody wants to fix things. The
copyright system is broken. Nobody in power wants to fix it. Lincoln had civil
rights, Mr. Obama, please help fix this mess.

~~~
jakerocheleau
"Obama" aka Barry Soetoro aka Harrison J Bounel will not fix things. And he
probably won't read your comment.. the best way to get things fixed is by
trying to fix them yourself.

Talk to people, call your local congressman. Dicsuss these things with other
intellectuals and let's all come to a solution which we can implement. Why are
we waiting for the president to do something? He is not our Great Leader
Führer.

I really wish people would stop acting like Obama is going to do anything
different. He had 4 years, going into 5, still nothing has changed. If
anything copyright infringement attacks are higher than ever. Unfortunately
it's up to us if we want these problems fixed.

~~~
jdlshore
Perpetuating right-wing conspiracy-nut theories ("aka Barry Soetoro...") is
unbecoming. If it was a joke, it was in poor taste.

Other than that, I agree with your comment.

I'll leave this link here for anybody else who was wondering, as I was, what
the hell this "aka" nonsense is. [http://www.bnd.com/2012/09/22/2334245/was-
barack-obama-ever-...](http://www.bnd.com/2012/09/22/2334245/was-barack-obama-
ever-barry-soetoro.html)

~~~
jakerocheleau
Nice right-left divide mentality, and your use of the conspiracy-lunatic-
fringe-nutjob-retard slang is very annoying. I am not right or left wing.

Fact is Barack Obama is using a fraudulent Social Security Number(042-68-4425)
which belongs to a dead man named Jean Paul Ludwig. 042 is the Connecticut SSN
prefix - Barack Obama never lived in CT and did not register for a number in
CT.

This has nothing to do with democrats or republicans. Conspiracy to commit
fraud is a REAL OFFENSE. People go to federal prison for offenses like these.
I do not appreciate being scoffed and laughed away based on the "conspiracy
nutter" mentality.

I guess you can do the research yourself:

Illegal SSN 042-68-4425 registered to a man Harrison J Bounel is tied into
Obama's old house in Chicago. Here are some links:

[http://www.examiner.com/article/supreme-court-to-hear-
case-o...](http://www.examiner.com/article/supreme-court-to-hear-case-on-
obama-s-alleged-forged-documents)

<http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2766707/posts>

~~~
asynchrony
So you're saying that 042-68-4425 belongs to Jean Paul Ludwig, and Harrison J
Bounel, and Obama.

And despite how trivial it would be to verify all of this, he's been elected
president twice?

I have to call bullshit.

He's obviously a reptilian.

~~~
jakerocheleau
I'm saying 042-68-4425 belonged to Jean Paul Ludwig, but when he died it was
illegally forged under Obama's alias "Harrison J Bounel".

Harrison J Bounel and Obama are the same person. He has been elected twice
because the current power structure supports this sort of criminal behavior.
All these elected officials have skeletons in the closet so nobody is going to
go against one of their own.

Believe whatever you want, I am not really interested in debating with hacker
news readers. The truth will come out anyways. And Barry Obama has committed
plenty of other felonies such as ordering the murder of a 16 year old American
citizen overseas through drone strike [http://www.businessinsider.com/alwaki-
son-yemen-16-drone-201...](http://www.businessinsider.com/alwaki-son-
yemen-16-drone-2012-10)

~~~
tomkin
You're a right-wing nut and/or a racist. Period. You're getting called out
because you're following the same lineage that all conspiracy nuts do.
Conspiracy is just another religion. You talk of how everyone doesn't "get
it", get information from the likes of Alex Jones or Glenn Beck (sites
literally drowning in banner ads), but deny so many counter points. And yet,
Bush, who ACTUALLY violated the law and should have been impeached? Meh, who
cares about him! He's on our side! Please.

~~~
jakerocheleau
No I do not watch AJ or Beck. I get information from websites and do my own
research. I am not a racist, have I brought up race at all? You are a fucking
racist. Race has nothing to do with this.

And Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld, every one of these fuckers should be indicted for
treason. Unfortunately they are not in command anymore - Obama is. So he needs
to be held accountable.

Thanks for the right-left and nutter comments again. You say people who
believe in conspiracies are like religious fanatics? How about people who
adamantly shun every single conspiracy without giving any research at all.

~~~
tomkin
Which sites do you get this information from? So far, you've done nothing to
illustrate your point with anything other than 1 untrusted source. That's why
it remains a conspiracy theory and not accepted fact.

Conspiracy nuts like to frame the media/government as corrupt yet you provide
"proof" in the way I would expect a corrupted government would diseminate
propaganda.

When you can get your shit together and provide some actual proof, not
embarrass yourself by calling the president "Barry", then you'll get some
respect. I'm not against the idea of conspiracy, but we'll never know when
it's time to pay attention when your ilk goes around calling the president a
crypto Muslim named Barry.

~~~
jlgreco
Alex Jones followers denying following Alex Jones while in public is a fairly
common phenomenon in my experience. My money is on Alex Jones even if he
claims otherwise.

~~~
tomkin
It's Alex Jones. He'll say no because then we'll be able to confirm he's a
loon. Long before Piers Morgan and the Illuminati, Alex Jones was reporting on
religion being a form of mind control, Christians as the NWO and ritual child
sacrifices. I actually remember reading something on his site circa 2001,
where he made claim that the 2nd amendment was created for advancement of a
new world order...today? Opposite story.

None of the loons that follow him like to hear about how divergent he is from
what they hold true today.

Godlike Productions is about as close to fact as Alex Jones. Just a bunch of
nuts beaking off fear-based nonsense. None of these references are based on
reporting. :(

